# Green House Seeds Pure Kush Feminized



## benamucc (Jan 14, 2012)

1 seed from an Attitude (much love) birthday promo.  Can't wait for it again this year.  Going to get me some Rockster's Cheese for summer outdoor.  

Went 9 weeks. About 20g from a topped plant.  Partner killed the clones.  

Very spacey head high. Smooth soft smoke.  "Lost" has been a frequent description.  With trichs covering the leaves like sugar,  leaves turned DARK purple about week 7.  Smells like grape drink.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2012)

looks tastey
:confused2: Did you let the partner live? :laugh:


----------



## K Double (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks nice. I haven't grown any GHS seeds because of so many mix reviews but this looks nice.

By the way what's the 411 on the grow i.e lights, medium, veg time an so forth?


----------

